
David G. Hartwell (1941-2016) - coloneltcb
http://www.locusmag.com/News/2016/01/david-g-hartwell-1941-2016/
======
sohkamyung
I will miss his editorial voice.

I have two or three Hard SF and Space Opera anthologies edited by him.
Wonderful material bought to my attention through his efforts.

